# how you clean gold wire wheels



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey everybody I've been looking around and cant seem to find a good thread about cleaning your gold ones 

I just picked up a set of all gold 15s 

Need some advice 
I've heard that just soap and water works best 
But since there gold what kind of rag / sponge would you wanna use that so it is not abrasive 
And does not take off gold ? 

Lemme know your opinion or how you clean yours thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

microfiber


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheese cloth was used back in the day on Gold ones..Shortys has some good cleaner too


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Picked up some el chivos wire wheel cleaner 
Anybody use that


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

I use Wheel Clean from Hoppos. Works great!


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Anybody use the cleaner 
chivos or hoppos 


frequently on all gold 
once or twice a week 

I'm in WA and things get dirty fast 

Sketch on taking off the gold


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

I used regular Meguiars Wire Wheel cleaner on my last set of gold China's, 5 years and no real fade. Spray it on, rinse it off, I think the real wear comes from using brushes/anything rough.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a few sets of all golds and have used El Chivo on them.. Not often though, only when they need a thorough cleaning. For a quick wash I just use Dawn dish soap and water.


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Wicked Wayz said:


> I have a few sets of all golds and have used El Chivo on them.. Not often though, only when they need a thorough cleaning. For a quick wash I just use Dawn dish soap and water.



When using dish soap what kind of rag / or cloth do you use 
Ya gold looks nice


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Microfiber towels :thumbsup:


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Its a pain to get inbetween the wires on those 100s I use tooth brush on my all chrome 13s 
On gold I know tooth brush is to abrasive what yall use


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Microfiber towels :thumbsup:



Yuppp got plenty of those


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

To dry them off 
yall use clean microfiber rag ? 
Gently


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how many times are we gonna go over this subject


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ This. Somebody fuckin make a sticky thread already.


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Haha I'm sorry yall I've never had all gold Ds before 
Just wanna make shure I dont f em up 
Them thangs weren't cheap


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

So I mounted up the daynas today 
And when I was hittin knock offs I sliped and hit the spoke fuk 
Not olny did it get bent it took off the gold a little 

I tryed to bend it back with a flat head and a rag I was able to fix it a little but if it couldn't get any worse air started LEAKING 

I was able to move spoke around until air wasn't leaking and i couldn't hear anything

I ain't fukn with that anymore 

Will i be ok or yall think the air is gonna leak out eventually 

and i really dont want to use fix a flat ehhhhh but I may not have a choice 

I dont have the money or time to take off tires and reseal them


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

All gold d's or any wires leaking air from the spoke at the barrel, i would absolutely reseal. Fix a flat is messy and adds moisture to any wheels. Get the knockoff tool and save yourself the risk and knockoff wear n tear next time.


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Dammm this sucks 

You know of a thread to reseal 
I'm broke as a mofo cant afford to have someone else do it


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

They were 10/10
One slip up and i fd everything up 

God dam gold ds


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's the link. Get GE brand 100% silicone. You'll use about 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 tubes. Roughly $5 plus tire r & r. Toss that wheel on the passenger rear so ya dont have to see it as often. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-seal-leaking-wire-wheel-28.html#post22964249


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you man 

As far as the bent spoke 
Should I order one or just try to bend it back ?


----------

